

Facebook Engineering Live Commenting: Behind the Scenes  - yarapavan
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/live-commenting-behind-the-scenes/496077348919

======
chopsueyar
"This wasn't a small challenge: every minute, we serve over 100 million pieces
of content that may receive comments."

"But it works because our commenting rate is significantly lower than our
viewing rate."

------
julien
Push FTW!

------
EGreg
push + cache is better than pull + mapreduce

